# [H] Teldrassil n!faculty sucht



## Eyecatcha (22. Februar 2008)

Hi Du,

Faculty, Hordengilde auf Teldrassil (http://www.wowjutsu.com/eu/teldrassil/) sucht noch folgende Verstärkung für Raids:

- 1 Healdruiden
- 1 Healschamanen
- 1 Healpala
- 1 Magier

Bitte mit Raiderfahrung und grundlegendem Healequippt (kara+). Wir suchen vor allem Mitraider, die aktiv mitraiden, Motivation pushen und gerne Spaß im TS haben, auch während den Raids. Das setzt natürlich ein funktionierendes Headset + Mikrofon voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grundlegendes Equippt vür MH/ BT soltle gegeben sein. 


Klassen, die hier nicht aufgelistet sind, können sich trotzdem gerne in Game mal melden.

Wir raiden 5x wöchentlich, Mittwoch und Sonntag sind raidfreie Tage bei uns. Unser Raidfortschritt ist in SSC: 5/6 – TK 4/4 - MH 3/5. Natürlich MUSST du nicht an jedem Raid teilnehmen, aber eine gewissen Raidaktivität wir dvorausgesetzt.

Die Gilde Faculty gibt es seit dem 01.09.2007. Seitdem haben wir innerhalb kürzester Zeit einen guten Raidfortschritt gemacht, nachdem wir uns aufeinander eingespielt haben.

Wer unserer Gilde beitritt, kann auch den n!faculty Verein beitreten. Viele werden n!faculty sicherlich aus anderen Online-Games kennen, wie z. B. CS. (http://faculty.de/)

Wir erwarten von Dir, dass
-	du deinen Charakter spielen kannst
-	eine raiddienliche Skillung hast (auch bereit wärst umzuskillen, wenns dem Raid dient)
-	zum Raid alle nötigen Buffs dabei hast (Zaber-/Manaöle, 2 Elexiere bzw 1 Flask intus hast,  
        Essensbuffs - jeweils zu Bossen)
-	aktiv Raidest
-	du immer gute Stimmung/ Laune mit bringst

Falls Du weitere Fragen hast, kannst du mich sehr gerne in Game anwispern (Eyecatcha oder Kizia) oder auch unsere Offis: Nightmare, Nanni, Reedy, Galvan, Turn.
Wir können uns dann auch gerne im TS unterhalten, damit Du Dir und wir uns ein Bild voneinander machen können.
Oder Du besuchst unser Forum: http://www.faculty-wow.de

Ich freue mich, von Dir zu hören.

Grüße aus Teldrassil!

Eye


----------



## Eyecatcha (25. Februar 2008)

So die gesuche haben sich bischen geändert. Siehe oben und sprecht mich gerne in Game an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Eye


----------



## Tanknix (25. Februar 2008)

Kael auf 20% wie ich dieses stück Dreck hasse -.-

/gief new Member


----------



## Tanknix (27. Februar 2008)

Update:

Kael Down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun kommt Vashi dann ist der T5 content clear also

/push


----------



## Eyecatcha (28. Februar 2008)

Du buffed forum spamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JO Kael down !!!


----------



## Tanknix (28. Februar 2008)

Eyecatcha schrieb:


> Du buffed forum spamer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich darf das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/push und so


----------



## Tanknix (3. März 2008)

Suchen immernoch einiges an Spielern

Also gogogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (3. März 2008)

Ahjo, need vor allem noch Tank und Bäumchen, wäre fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (5. März 2008)

BTW wenn ich hier was editiere, kann ich die Überschrift ja gar nimma ändern! TK 4/4, SSC 5/6 soll das heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Nächste Woche dann TK clear und SSC clear und MH.....hm 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (15. März 2008)

aktualisierung


----------



## Eyecatcha (25. März 2008)

/push


----------



## Kirshak (25. März 2008)

Eyecatcha schrieb:


> Hi Du,
> 
> Faculty, Hordengilde auf Teldrassil (http://www.wowjutsu.com/eu/teldrassil/) sucht noch folgende Verstärkung für Raids:
> -	2 Healdruiden
> ...


moin ich hat mal ne frage wurde gern auf euren server ein twink machen könnt mir dan vl. in eure Gilde inviten ???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich wollt dan ein schurke machen udn vl später auch ein hexi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
also ich hatte intersse an eure gilde gefallt mir würde gern mit ein twink bei treten ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (25. März 2008)

O.o was sollen wir denn mit Twinks?

Außerdem brauchen wa Leute die uns bei den Raids aktiv unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Main +1 Twink kommen bei uns in die Gilde. Aber ne Twinkgilde sind wa leider nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da könnte ich dich nur in die Gilde "Gunsei Minis" einladen, mit einem meiner Twinks bzw Bankchars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (30. März 2008)

Habs mal wieder aktualisiert zur Erweiterung unseres Pools für MH und BT

Winterfrost down btw


----------



## Tanknix (30. März 2008)

Ja, n Tankpala wär cool, dann kann ich umskillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Eye: 1 Twink?? Mein armer Pala kommt also nicht rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (1. April 2008)

Rein scho, aber nit zu Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (2. April 2008)

Das ist fies, will auch ma nur eine Taste durchspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (4. April 2008)

Das schaffste?


----------



## Nighthaunter (4. April 2008)

Yo klar, die Taste für sein Omen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (4. April 2008)

Dafür funzt es wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...nur das von den anderen muss ich noch einstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (14. April 2008)

/push


----------

